# 2015 2500 rear end



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a ram 15 2500 that has something going on in the rear end under a load whether it be toeing or pushing. The best way I can describe it is when u do a dry burnout and you truck "hops". It does it especially when turning and always when from dead stop to about 10-15 mph. Has happened in 2x4 and 4x4. Any idea? Going into dealer for the second time Wednesday just need to get it taken care of before landscape season starts. 

Thanks


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

change the rear.diff fluid .make sure you use the correct weight and syn.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Will have them try that while its in there


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I know its a new truck but check the rear leaf springs .My friends ford did that we couldn't figure it out . Turned out it had a cracked spring . Could barley see it but thats what it was .


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

This one has bags and coils


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Posilock???


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Dodge Said my truck should of had the rear end serviced at 10,000 miles and if that didn't get done its probably shot and will order a new one and have it done by tomorrow said its their fault if didn't get done because it was here at 10,000 miles something about how they put almost a "break in oil" in the rear diff and they should have changed it when it came in for second oil change. Records show it didn't get done. Anyone ever heard of this??


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

NEVER. Break in oil in a rear Diff. That goes for 10K miles, I call BS. 10K on normal gear oil is nothing, and I know yours came with synthetic oil in the diffs.
A new free rear axel is nice of them however.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You need to ask them if it needs to come in in 10,000 miles from now to change it again. If they are putting a new rear end in it it should have the same break in oil. If not something is fishy.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Interesting .. subscribed


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Out of curiosity I looked this up in the 2015 manual, it shows this for every 20K miles.

Inspect the front and rear axle surfaces. If gear oil leakage is suspected, check the fluid level. If using your vehicle for police, taxi, fleet, off-road or frequent trailer towing, change axle fluid.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I thought it sounded weird myself we will see what happens they have my truck now I'll let you know when I get a phone call as to what they find


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Upon further thought, I first read this as "break in oil" as a special type of oil. I could see a manufacture wanting a gear lube change after so many miles on a new diff. after the gears are broke in ( wear and polish )
Sooooo I go on record as lessening my call for BS, but not to the point of taking out a rear end. No way. if the particulates from initial break in are left in there, the worst you would see in 10K is a pre mature seal leak IMO.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Posi fluid additive? wheel spinning could lock in the posi and keep it locked up and when you start to turn the locked up posi could make you hop into a corner due to the fact of a non open carrier?
taking out a rear end that soon because the oil wasnt changed doesnt sound right at all


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Huh, that's a new one.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hbrady;2119441 said:


> Out of curiosity I looked this up in the 2015 manual, it shows this for every 20K miles.
> 
> Inspect the front and rear axle surfaces. If gear oil leakage is suspected, check the fluid level. If using your vehicle for police, taxi, fleet, off-road or frequent trailer towing, change axle fluid.


there have been a few noted issues,as rare as they are with the rereads on some of the newer diffs/ trucks.

2015,2500/3500 Model axles DO NOT REQUIRE any limited
slip oil additive (friction modifiers).p781 of your owners manual

they don,t use break in oil.

the drain interval has come down.
its 32k recommended change intervals on mine.

.







http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/owners/manuals/

I think your dealer is grasping at straws for some reason.
call the help line.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

20K Miles or 32K Kilometers. Funny, I bought my truck used w/ 25k miles and it was previously a 'fleet' vehicle. I'll be checking with dealer to see if they changed that fluid as part of the pre-sale process.  Something tells me the answer will be no


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok update there is a part in the manual that says under extreme conditions to change at 10k. Now while I don't agree that in in "extreme" conditions which they consider anything with a plow, they are taking care of me 100% and should have my rig back tomorrow. Said they would stay late to finish if need be. Told them not to worry about that but I appreciate the offer. It is getting a whole near rear diff. Glad to see someone still backs there products even if do have some questionable reasons upon while it failed.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Most trucks that use synthetic don't need modifier anymore.. Most


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It doesn't need a modifier, becuse it doesn't have any clutches.



But useing a gear lube with the modifier will not
Hurt it.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a 2015 3500 and the right axle shaft was bent from the factory. Mine was making a clunking noise and the rear brake was squealing .


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Book says to replace gear lube at 20K miles . I'm going to do it but I THING ITS OVERKILL with a Syn gear oil?


----------

